# Brairs felt good....



## specialk (Jan 30, 2017)

ashamed to admit it but Saturday was my first day in the patch.....weather and family stuff has kept me out of the loop......Saturday was not a good day for us....dogs couldn't hang on a track to save their life.....sunday was like flipping a swich....had several long runs....can't wait till next weekend....hopefully the weather will play in our favor.....


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 30, 2017)

we need peechers Dude ....


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 30, 2017)

Been running good past couple weekends. That Alpha 100 makes it much more exciting as well. The rabbit runs by me with it in my hand instead of having my gun ready.


----------



## specialk (Jan 30, 2017)

Nugefan said:


> we need peechers Dude ....



we killed so many they wouldn't fit in the frame!


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 31, 2017)

specialk said:


> we killed so many they wouldn't fit in the frame!


----------

